# I am a horrible poodle mom :( warning very long



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I think you should file a police report and then move. Or make all the arrangements to move, and then file the police report, and then move. It's not worth it living next to a crazy person.


----------



## Kblubyu (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't think you are horrible! You are in an extreme situation and may be literally saving your dogs. "Desperate times call for desperate measures." It sounds to me you have done everything you could (other than moving and new neighbors may not tolerate barking either). Maybe the collars will work and then you can remove them. I had a yapper once, I got the high frequency sound collar. After awhile I just hung it on the front door knob so when he ran to the door to bark he would remember. He was still a barker but it was better. I assume they are going out a dog door to bark in the yard? So sorry you are going through this.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Is there any way you could just keep them inside when you are not home?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh how I sympathize with you! I only have a grouchy old lady that screams at Molly to contend with...not a scary crazy, violent man!!! I don't think you are bad at all, you are just backed into a 'hopefully' temporary corner! I know all your dogs are toys, are they in the house barking? Just wondering how close the neighbors house is if he hears them so well? Doesn't seem right if they are indoors and only do 'stranger danger' barking! 
Too bad you couldn't get video of him mistreating his dogs and turn him in.....but then you'd probably have to move cuz he'd come after you! YIKES! Oh I hope you can find an answer!!!!


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

I kept my human children on leashes. 

You do what you have to do, and a little shock collar is probably not going to do any long term trauma to your babies, and will keep them safe and alive, and you sane. 

Seriously, I really did have my children on leashes when they were little in public. I also had baby gates 2 high on the stairs and the kitchen. They are alive to not remember it. I'm not in a looney bin.

Don't beat yourself up.

sarah


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh sweetie, as an apartment dweller who has had plenty of crazy, dog hating neighbors, I feel your pain.
I have known a couple of people who used the noise collars and as soon as the dogs made the association, the pretty much would never bark when the collar was on - after a while they did not even keep batteries in, so perhaps the worst part is all ready over?
Also, the oral approach debark can be done without a special tool - perhaps you could find a competent surgeon who could do that. Done correctly it is a very minor procedure ( not nearly as invasive or risky as a spay) and although I know it is not what you want to do, it is certainly much preferable to having constant threats to lose your babies...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## louislinus (Jan 23, 2013)

What a terrible situation! I'm so sorry. You have to do it though. I can see why. Can you move? That neighbor sounds scary.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

_*My goal is to use whichever techniques will work best with the least likelihood of side effects in the pet. If that best technique involves a punishment such as, for dogs, a pinch collar "pop" or reprimand, or booby trap of some sort, or even an electronic collar, then I will use it.*_ - _dr. sophia yin_

you're in a tough spot. that doesn't make you evil. i quote sophia yin above just to reassure you that reality can make demands on people that force some of the more honest of the most prominent advocates of gentle training methods to admit to using methods that the doctrinaire claim they would never use. if it's to save your dogs and you have tried everything else, i'm not sure what other choices you have. just make sure you have the collars calibrated correctly to do the least possible harm. good luck to you. and may your neighbor get his just desserts. he is definitely evil.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

The trainer I use told me about an ultrasonic sound to stop barking and whining. Luce has a tendency to whine when put in her play pen at night and in then in the morning while I am still trying to get some sleep. It doesn't hurt them, it is an uncomfortable sound to them.

She has a Great Dane. When she moved into an apartment she had to make sure her dog didn't make a sound. She said it worked great. I am going to get one tomorrow. She said it's about $30 and it is a device in the room not a collar.

I will let you know how it works.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

A neighbour of ours has the most horrible barking dogs I've ever heard. I went out and bought this device and put it near the fence and as long as the battery is is good, the barking stops for these dogs! And these dogs are large breed dogs.
Sunbeam Sonic Egg Bark Control Device For Dogs Review


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Indiana said:


> I think you should file a police report and then move. Or make all the arrangements to move, and then file the police report, and then move. It's not worth it living next to a crazy person.


Oh how I would love to move away from this psycho, and out of this horrid city. We have looked into it many times and have come very close but it has not worked. We really don't want to let go of this house either. we have been here for 14 years and I have so many great memories. Plus we have put a lot if time and money into fixing it up and have added a mother in law house. 
I have also thought about filing a police report on him ( he is terrified of cops, he never wants to go back to jail) especially when I found out that he killed his dog with his own two hands! There are two things that keep me from doing it though: the complete incompetency if our "police department"(it literally takes them hours to come out and that is if they come out), and the fear of him lashing out and causing us physical harm. It got to a point that we started keeping a gun and ammo easily accessible just incase (this is very big for me because I am extremely anti gun). I just don't know, there is part of me that feels like I can deal with it and then another part feels like it is just not worth it. Maybe i will get the courage to file a police report in him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Kblubyu said:


> I don't think you are horrible! You are in an extreme situation and may be literally saving your dogs. "Desperate times call for desperate measures." It sounds to me you have done everything you could (other than moving and new neighbors may not tolerate barking either). Maybe the collars will work and then you can remove them. I had a yapper once, I got the high frequency sound collar. After awhile I just hung it on the front door knob so when he ran to the door to bark he would remember. He was still a barker but it was better. I assume they are going out a dog door to bark in the yard? So sorry you are going through this.


Thank you so much, you have no clue how much better it makes me feel that you don't think I am a horrible person. 
I tried the high frequency ones too, but they did not one thing to help, I kind of think that they are so loud when they bark they can't even hear it. Also having all tile and cement floors doesn't help,it echoes something horrible! Lol. 
They do go out the doggie door and bark but they also bark inside too. Branna isn't as bad as Winter though. I swear Winter sees ghosts sometimes, because the house will be completely quite and no body around and he will just go of on a barking rampage. Well he used to now he doesn't because of the collar. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Is there any way you could just keep them inside when you are not home?


I do keep them in inside when I'm not home, they are always kenneled when i leave. I am extremely over cautious after what happened with Carmel even though i don't have that rescue dog anymore. I just don't want to take any chances no matter what. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Oh how I sympathize with you! I only have a grouchy old lady that screams at Molly to contend with...not a scary crazy, violent man!!! I don't think you are bad at all, you are just backed into a 'hopefully' temporary corner! I know all your dogs are toys, are they in the house barking? Just wondering how close the neighbors house is if he hears them so well? Doesn't seem right if they are indoors and only do 'stranger danger' barking!
> Too bad you couldn't get video of him mistreating his dogs and turn him in.....but then you'd probably have to move cuz he'd come after you! YIKES! Oh I hope you can find an answer!!!!


thank you so much, like I said it makes me feel a lot better. Is that lady still bothering you and Molly? They bark in the house and outside. It is so ridiculous how close he is to us. He has a pretty big house, but guess what! He choose to make his main room the one that is closest to our house. We are paranoid to even talk with a normal inside voice, because he can hear us. He has told us that he can here what we are saying. That is how close he is to us We even have a code name for him just incase he hears us.
I have thought of recording him abusing his dogs, but like you said I am worried about him coming after us when he finds out. I want to make it so he can never own animals ever again so bad!! but I don't think it would be possible. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

sarahmurphy said:


> I kept my human children on leashes.
> 
> You do what you have to do, and a little shock collar is probably not going to do any long term trauma to your babies, and will keep them safe and alive, and you sane.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Lol I would put leashes on my human children too if it kept them safe. That is a good point that it is keeping them safe even though-it might hurt them. I will think about that when I am beating myself up for it and hopefully it will help me stop. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh sweetie, as an apartment dweller who has had plenty of crazy, dog hating neighbors, I feel your pain.
> I have known a couple of people who used the noise collars and as soon as the dogs made the association, the pretty much would never bark when the collar was on - after a while they did not even keep batteries in, so perhaps the worst part is all ready over?
> Also, the oral approach debark can be done without a special tool - perhaps you could find a competent surgeon who could do that. Done correctly it is a very minor procedure ( not nearly as invasive or risky as a spay) and although I know it is not what you want to do, it is certainly much preferable to having constant threats to lose your babies...
> 
> ...


I am thinking I can take the batteries out soon, I think the fact that the collars will be on them will remind them and they won't bark, I just don't want to do it to soon and have to start the process all over again. They aren't even on properly now (they are on the side of their neck because they are so small it moves sometimes and I hate making it so tight) so they rarely get shocked anymore, but if they are persistent the collar will pick it up and they will get a zap. Which I kind if like, I don't mind the one it two low barking or growling, it's just the constant high pitched barking that worries me. 
I tried to research the other way to debark too, but mostly what I got was all horror stories on how it went very wrong and the dog suffered. That scared me away from it. I will def. look into it again and see if I can find a vet that does it. I would much rather do that than shock them all the time. Every vet i called and talked to about it made feel like I was such a horrible owner for even thinking about doing the surgery (or they would charge thousands of dollars for the surgery because they don't approve it but will still do it if it means money.) I really liked this vet not only because he came highly recommended, but also because he didn't judge, yet he made sure you knew everything and were completely sure you wanted to do it. I still wish he could do. He said he would do Branna but not Winter, I didn't want to only get one done and not the other. Maybe when Winter fills out a bit and is full grown I'll take them back and see if he can do it then. Do you know any non bias places for info on the surgery? 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

louislinus said:


> What a terrible situation! I'm so sorry. You have to do it though. I can see why. Can you move? That neighbor sounds scary.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much . Like I said I wish I could move and would if I could keep this house, 14 years of memories is a lot to loose and I just can't bring myself to do it.
Yes he is very scary! I wish I could describe how scary he is sometimes but there are no words that I can think of to describe it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

patk said:


> _*My goal is to use whichever techniques will work best with the least likelihood of side effects in the pet. If that best technique involves a punishment such as, for dogs, a pinch collar "pop" or reprimand, or booby trap of some sort, or even an electronic collar, then I will use it.*_ - _dr. sophia yin_
> 
> you're in a tough spot. that doesn't make you evil. i quote sophia yin above just to reassure you that reality can make demands on people that force some of the more honest of the most prominent advocates of gentle training methods to admit to using methods that the doctrinaire claim they would never use. if it's to save your dogs and you have tried everything else, i'm not sure what other choices you have. just make sure you have the collars calibrated correctly to do the least possible harm. good luck to you. and may your neighbor get his just desserts. he is definitely evil.


Thank you! That is a great quote! The collars are not adjustable in any way other than tightness, but I do have them in slightly looser now. I had them exactly as they instructions said to which was very tight and I hated it! It would make them gag and choke. So after the first few time they got the idea and I loosened them up. Now they can bark a little with no correction but if they go crazy it will correct them. I like that way so much better. I also take them off when I leave, and for a little bit at night time so I can give them a massage and make sure the collar isn't causing any wounds or skin irritation. It is a very good collar for being from Walmart. Which is surprising to me.
I do hope one day my neighbor gets what he deserves. I dream about one day his dogs have enough of the abuse and turn on him by ripping his throat out. It's morbid and maybe I am bad for dreaming about it, but it's the truth and I think he deserves much worse. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Luce said:


> The trainer I use told me about an ultrasonic sound to stop barking and whining. Luce has a tendency to whine when put in her play pen at night and in then in the morning while I am still trying to get some sleep. It doesn't hurt them, it is an uncomfortable sound to them.
> 
> She has a Great Dane. When she moved into an apartment she had to make sure her dog didn't make a sound. She said it worked great. I am going to get one tomorrow. She said it's about $30 and it is a device in the room not a collar.
> 
> I will let you know how it works.


I'll have to look into that. I think I've seen it before. I tried the collars that are similar and they didn't work but I wonder since it is outside where there is not as much echoing if it would work. I'll have to try it and see. Thank you for the suggestion. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> A neighbour of ours has the most horrible barking dogs I've ever heard. I went out and bought this device and put it near the fence and as long as the battery is is good, the barking stops for these dogs! And these dogs are large breed dogs.
> Sunbeam Sonic Egg Bark Control Device For Dogs Review


Hmmm that sounds a lot like the one I've seen but better. Where did you get yours and was it pricey?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I am quite sure most of us would resort to doing whatever needed to keep our pets and children safe. You are NOT a horrible person. I have used bark collars and that sonic device (don't use those with noise-phobic dogs! lol). They do make a dummy e-collar that weighs the same as the real ones with no charge so once the dogs are accustomed to not barking while wearing the collars, you can switch them to the cheaper/safer dummy collars. With any e-collar, check the skin daily for irritation and burns. (I am sure you are, but just a reminder). 

Is there anything in particular that triggers the barking? Maybe trying to limit access to that stimulus might help? What I do with my dogs (my working dogs - the poodles are spoiled beyond help lol) is I have put kennels inside my fenced in yard. I then 'landscaped the kennels with bamboo privacy screen to keep the dogs from barking at every stray dog, cat, bird, leaf, etc. I switch out toys and weird obsticles and whatever else I can stumble upon to keep them busy (they love shredding cardboard boxes, go figure). I will also stash treats in various areas of the kennels. With me extremly reactive (read: eats chain link fences) BC/Kelpie mix, when he starts the barking/spinning thing, I call him, make him look at me and sit, then toss dry catfood over the kennel for him to search out and snuffle up. By the time he's satisfied that he's found it all, he's forgotten all about barking. He's a long term work in progress, 9 years old and still working on it. *sigh* 

Something else that I feel I should mention. Coulter's reactivity has me so tense and upset that I make his worse. A friend pointed that out to me about a year ago. I had gotten so paranoid about his barking/spinning/fence-fighting that I reacted to every loose dog I saw, quite often before he saw them. *I* had become his trigger. I am guessing your neighbor has you really tense and stresses, for good reason. BUT, your dogs will feed off your emotional tormoil, possibly making their barking worse, then you get more upset and so on. 
I know it may be expensive, but think about maybe fencing a section for your dogs in your yard (especially considering his dogs and his behavior) so that you can load it with toys and goodies and whatevers to distract and entertain them and keep them away from his fence. That way, his dogs can's hurt yours and it would be much more difficult for him to throw any poison into your yard for them to get into. Then, take a deep breath, sit out with them and toss them treats or play with them for being quiet. 

I wish you all the best.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> I am quite sure most of us would resort to doing whatever needed to keep our pets and children safe. You are NOT a horrible person. I have used bark collars and that sonic device (don't use those with noise-phobic dogs! lol). They do make a dummy e-collar that weighs the same as the real ones with no charge so once the dogs are accustomed to not barking while wearing the collars, you can switch them to the cheaper/safer dummy collars. With any e-collar, check the skin daily for irritation and burns. (I am sure you are, but just a reminder).
> 
> Is there anything in particular that triggers the barking? Maybe trying to limit access to that stimulus might help? What I do with my dogs (my working dogs - the poodles are spoiled beyond help lol) is I have put kennels inside my fenced in yard. I then 'landscaped the kennels with bamboo privacy screen to keep the dogs from barking at every stray dog, cat, bird, leaf, etc. I switch out toys and weird obsticles and whatever else I can stumble upon to keep them busy (they love shredding cardboard boxes, go figure). I will also stash treats in various areas of the kennels. With me extremly reactive (read: eats chain link fences) BC/Kelpie mix, when he starts the barking/spinning thing, I call him, make him look at me and sit, then toss dry catfood over the kennel for him to search out and snuffle up. By the time he's satisfied that he's found it all, he's forgotten all about barking. He's a long term work in progress, 9 years old and still working on it. *sigh*
> 
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you!! Your suggestions are great! I will def try to use them. I do check their skin every night to make sure there are no skin problems, and also to give them a nice massage to help sooth the skin and break up any matting it caused on Branna's mane (she is in a continental cut). 
For Branna I could pinpoint the barking triggers, which was mostly door knocks, people coming in, me answering the door, the doggie door making noise, the cats coming inside, other dogs barking. And your right getting her away from the trigger or making her focus on me /treat/toy until she lost interest helped a lot and there was peace for a while. But then I got Winter and it all blew up in my face. He is just reactive to everything and even nothing (at least nothing I can see/hear) Like I said I swear he sees ghosts. In absolute silence with no movement or anything he will go crazy and start barking at the air. He literally focuses on emptiness as if there is a stranger standing right in front if him, and he barks, and barks,and barks.then his barking sets Branna off and then sets Killa off and it just turns to a mess. It really freaks me out at times. Neither u not the trainers knew how to handle it with him seen as there is no stimulus to remove/distract him from. He is very persistent when he gets started barking. I think he is like your 9 yr old, it's just going to be a long term work in progress .Which is what my neighbor and AC is not allowing. Its a— I want result now or else, kind if thing with them. 
That is a very good point about the tenseness, and is true. I am very tense and stressed when they bark and they could very well being reacting to that. It sends me into a mini panic attack sometimes especially when they bark outside. I just see flashes of a pit bull leaping over and grabbing one like what happened to Carmel. They love outside. They just lay out there to sun bathe and play but I panic so easily it's hard to let them be out there for very long. A fence is a good idea we had one but it got taken down and then moved to pin up our chickens (yet again not our choice, but the He complained so it had to be done). I will have my handyman come over and put another one up. It is a great idea and your right it will help with my anxiety to know they are safer. And maybe in return the lack of anxiety will keep the barking to a minimum. for now i am not going to play with them out there as that is a huge trigger for Branna's barking. She loves to be vocal when she is happy or excited, which I like but unfortunately others don't. 

One question about the dummy collars, Do you have any idea when I should change to a dummy collar? I am worried i will do it to soon and have to start all over with the active ones. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

I really feel for you... having to do something that drastic to your dogs, to keep them from barking... Geeze, that what dogs do!

I used a bark collar on a rescue once, because they neighbour complained... All it did was teach him to count... lol... it was set to 3 barks and then quiet for at least 30 seconds...

Here in Australia - if someone complains - the council will send out a letter about the complaint, and suggestions of how to decrease the barking... They can't do anything without proof, so unless your neighbour actually records the barking with timestamps, I doubt you'll be in trouble... 

Have you contacted AC to tell them that this man hates your dogs and that's why he keeps on putting in complaints? Also that he's an animal abuser...?

I wish you all the best for the future...


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

As far s when you need to switchto the dummy collars, your guess will be better than mine. We use the dummies to acclimate the dogs to the collars long before (usually about two weeks) actually using static for training. That way, they don't learn that they only have to obey when the collars are on. So, in reality,you'll be using your dummies in the reverse order that we do. I was just thinking that in case they chew them off or loose/break them, it'd be better to sarfice a cheaper version than an actual working collar. (My dogs are rather rough on collars, again, I'm speaking of my cattle dogs, not my poodles. And I have over $400 invested in e-collars). I have used a Walmat bark collar before and my GSD managed somehow to snap off a prong, I never did find it, I will always wonder if she ate it somehow. lol 

I am wondering also if Winter may be a nervous little guy that barks in a fear triggered sort of thing. I wonder if a light dose of benedryl may help while you're desensitizing him. Benedryl is a nice anty-anxiety med that may help to take the edge off (works in humans, too) I use benedryl on Coulter when the neighbors decide to go on a 3 day (illegal) fireworks convention as he will eat through a crate or the heavy duty chain link kennel in minutes once they get started.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I think your fear of reprisal is based on reality in this case. I would still move. You can take your memories with you; nothing stays the same anyway, so we all need to be flexible that way. You'll build new great memories, and you won't have to live in constant dread. Sure you don't know who your new neighbours would be but there are really very few genuinely violent animal abusers out there so the odds are you wouldn't end up next to another one. It's good to get the barking under control anyway, but do you really want to spend the rest of your life worrying about this guy? What if he escalates?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm so late to this thread but I agree with so many of these good replies you got. I am normally very anti-shock collar but this situation is indeed extreme and Sophia Yin's quote is so spot on. You have tried everything and this neighbor is psychotic it sounds like. You have to do what you have to do to keep yourselves safe. You definitely NOT, NOT, NOT a terrible dog Mom. If used correctly, that shock collar should train and then you won't always have to use it...maybe a refresher course now and then.

I think this sociopathic neighbor isn't creating very good memories for you. And from my own personal experience, (I realize everyone is different) I have enjoyed moving to new places...have done it several times. You lay down new memories to add to your existing memories. It's fun to get into a new house and what's inside you is what makes you who you are, is what fills you. Don't let your place of residence define who you are entirely. 

The guy is dangerous. He enjoys causing suffering to animals and these kinds of people very often move up a notch and cause harm to humans...even murder. I don't see how any house can be more valuable than your lives. Even if he doesn't go completely off the deep end, look how you're living now. In fear, all that stress. Is it really worth it? 

Unless you move away and he can't find out where, I would be careful too about making a police report. This guy is just too dangerous. I'm very pro-gun and I'm glad you have one. That's what they're for...for self defense and there's nothing more effective.

Anyhow, I hope that this shock collar gets things under control and that some day one of his dogs tears his ************ throat out. I'm with you on that one.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am just home and reading this, and to be honest skipped through the responses. First of all let me say that this man is more than an ass... I would think he is very dangerous. You can learn much about a person based on how they treat their dog. Throwing a dog into a hot fence is evil and cruel. I am not against the use of a hot fence, as we had a dog when I was little that no matter what we did he would dig out, and we did it to prevent him from being hit by a car. I am so mad for you right now, it is horrible to feel trapped in your own home. I get that, as I am in the same boat with the people renting the house next door. Here is the way I see it though, you have to protect your babies. I know you don't like the bark collars, but you are not doing it to be mean, you are doing it to protect them. From what you typed, I honestly think that this man is harassing you, and I would put everything down on an calendar and document it. Call the police and see if they can do something seeing all that he has done... I saw a thing on 48 Hours where a neighborhood stood up to a person who was harassing them and were able to end up having that person removed from the street. I am so sorry you are going through this, and I don't understand how some people can be such gigantic jerks, for lack of finding words that would start to describe what an asshat he is... Big hugs, I just know it will all work out, it has too...


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> As far s when you need to switchto the dummy collars, your guess will be better than mine. We use the dummies to acclimate the dogs to the collars long before (usually about two weeks) actually using static for training. That way, they don't learn that they only have to obey when the collars are on. So, in reality,you'll be using your dummies in the reverse order that we do. I was just thinking that in case they chew them off or loose/break them, it'd be better to sarfice a cheaper version than an actual working collar. (My dogs are rather rough on collars, again, I'm speaking of my cattle dogs, not my poodles. And I have over $400 invested in e-collars). I have used a Walmat bark collar before and my GSD managed somehow to snap off a prong, I never did find it, I will always wonder if she ate it somehow. lol
> 
> I am wondering also if Winter may be a nervous little guy that barks in a fear triggered sort of thing. I wonder if a light dose of benedryl may help while you're desensitizing him. Benedryl is a nice anty-anxiety med that may help to take the edge off (works in humans, too) I use benedryl on Coulter when the neighbors decide to go on a 3 day (illegal) fireworks convention as he will eat through a crate or the heavy duty chain link kennel in minutes once they get started.



I guess I will wait to see when I can switch to the dummy collars I still think it will be soon. They rarely ever get shocked anymore, but I feel that if I take them off now they will start to bark again (and of course as I typed that sentence Branna lets out a bark and gets shocked :doh: ). I hope I didn't make a mistake by taking the collars off when we went to the dog park yesterday. I just thought they deserved a break from them, and I couldn't see how they would have much fun with them on.

Winter is a very nervous dog anything and everything sets him off. It's kind of ridiculous how nervous he is, but he does have a lot of good times too. The benedryl is a very good idea. Dosing out 3 mg of it will be a tricky though, lol. Ill have to ask a vet about it. 

Omg, I hate it when neighbors set off fireworks! We even had someone throw a couple into our yard once, and that made me so mad. I don't have any dogs that are afraid of fireworks anymore but I totally hated it when I did. None of them would chew through a crate or chain link fence though! that is crazy, he must have like super strong teeth and jaw!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Indiana said:


> I think your fear of reprisal is based on reality in this case. I would still move. You can take your memories with you; nothing stays the same anyway, so we all need to be flexible that way. You'll build new great memories, and you won't have to live in constant dread. Sure you don't know who your new neighbours would be but there are really very few genuinely violent animal abusers out there so the odds are you wouldn't end up next to another one. It's good to get the barking under control anyway, but do you really want to spend the rest of your life worrying about this guy? What if he escalates?


You really are right, I should start looking again. I have such a hard time with change. I do have a little bit of good news though, I am going to share it once I reply to everyone's posts.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> I am just home and reading this, and to be honest skipped through the responses. First of all let me say that this man is more than an ass... I would think he is very dangerous. You can learn much about a person based on how they treat their dog. Throwing a dog into a hot fence is evil and cruel. I am not against the use of a hot fence, as we had a dog when I was little that no matter what we did he would dig out, and we did it to prevent him from being hit by a car. I am so mad for you right now, it is horrible to feel trapped in your own home. I get that, as I am in the same boat with the people renting the house next door. Here is the way I see it though, you have to protect your babies. I know you don't like the bark collars, but you are not doing it to be mean, you are doing it to protect them. From what you typed, I honestly think that this man is harassing you, and I would put everything down on an calendar and document it. Call the police and see if they can do something seeing all that he has done... I saw a thing on 48 Hours where a neighborhood stood up to a person who was harassing them and were able to end up having that person removed from the street. I am so sorry you are going through this, and I don't understand how some people can be such gigantic jerks, for lack of finding words that would start to describe what an asshat he is... Big hugs, I just know it will all work out, it has too...


you have no clue how pissed I get when I see him do stuff to his dogs. You are right he is a very dangerous man, so much that we are scared for our lives at times and have invested in protection just in case. I wish so much that I can find some way of making it so he can never own animals ever again, I just have no clue how to do it or if it is even possible. Our police department is so incompetent, I don't think they would do much even if I had the guts to try. I really don't see how people can be such jerks either. the only thing that makes sense to me is that he really does have some kind of psychosis or something. Thank you so much for your response, It makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok so I have some amazing news!!!!! I was talking to another neighbor yesterday, and she mentioned something about this jerk neighbor putting his house up for sale. So before I got my hopes up I did a bit of research and found out that not only did he put his house up for sale, he actually already sold it!!!!! I am so elated right now. We still have over a month until he has to leave, but I can deal with it! Thank you everyone so so so so much for your replies and for helping with the situation. I am still going to work on the barking issue, but now I can spend the time doing training instead of needing immediate results. And I don't have to be so stressed about it either. I can't wait until he is really gone!!!
Again thank you so much everyone,you helped me so much.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow! I am so glad for you! I have been reading this thread and praying for you and this is an answer to prayers! 

I didn't have anything to add to others posts, which I thought had said it better, so I hadn't said anything, but I was in your corner!

Now we will just be believing for the time to fly by and he will be out of your life forever! 

:amen:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

yippee!:clap2: wouldn't it be ironic if your barking dogs got to him?!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Wow! Glad he is moving !!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

YAY!!!!

Great timing, too - he'll be gone in tme for Thanksgiving! Hmmm, wonder what you'll be thankful for this year. LOL

Having gone through something similar,you have no idea how EXCITED and HAPPY I am for you right now!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so relieved for you. It is horrible that people like this are allowed to terriorize the people around them. This Thanksgiving will be especially meaningful for you this year.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I told my husband your story--he was as outraged as all of us here. We're so glad for you!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Ok so I have some amazing news!!!!! I was talking to another neighbor yesterday, and she mentioned something about this jerk neighbor putting his house up for sale. So before I got my hopes up I did a bit of research and found out that not only did he put his house up for sale, he actually already sold it!!!!! I am so elated right now. We still have over a month until he has to leave, but I can deal with it! Thank you everyone so so so so much for your replies and for helping with the situation. I am still going to work on the barking issue, but now I can spend the time doing training instead of needing immediate results. And I don't have to be so stressed about it either. I can't wait until he is really gone!!!
> Again thank you so much everyone,you helped me so much.


I was going to post before this good news came in, but I hadn't had time for a proper response. 

I want you to know that I don't think you're a bad poodle mom at all. I deplore anti-barking collars - I don't even like invisible fence - but I think you did what was necessary to protect your dogs. As someone who lives next to an unbalance and violent neighbor, I completely appreciate your plight and don't judge you at all for resorting to that which you dislike. 

I know how desperate we become when faced with fear for our dogs. I am so glad he's moving and am really hoping you get a great neighbor in the future. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well, aren't you a lucky soul. It is shameful that animal control couldn't see through the toxic crazy nonsense that this man rained onto you. It is disgusting what his dogs have done and what he has done to his dogs. If you have the spirit left to try to save other animals and people that will be under his awful sphere of influence after he moves, you should see what your state and local laws regarding dangerous dogs and animal abuse say about the things you know he has done (and will continue to do) and report his sorry butt.

You aren't a bad person because you did all that you could to protect yourself and your dogs from harm and harassment. Tools are there to be used when needed. You use the mildest correction that works. I think the collars are better than having had the surgery since hopefully you will take them off and throw them away when this guy leaves. If you had done the surgery his legacy would have been there for the rest of your dogs' lives.

We had awful neighbors with pit bulls. I won't go into details about them here since I've talked about them elsewhere (highlights include trying to dig into my yard, charging at me and Lily in the street and unceasing barking), but eventually they left. we did get a bunch of weirdos (renters) for a short stint, but they are gone now and the house in question has been gutted and totally renovated inside. They also just put up a nice privacy fence and did some good cosmetic work on the outside in addition to the fence, so we are hopeful for nice neighbors over there when they move in. I hope you have lovely new neighbors who adore your dogs.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That's the best news EVER!!! Fantastic! I just hope someone can do something about his poor dogs. This guy is the lowest of the lows. 

I'm just so happy for you though, that things are going to improve. 

Hey, you might try this approach. Very cool!

The Power of Premack: Fence Fighting | ClickFlicks Learning Center


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Ok so I have some amazing news!!!!! I was talking to another neighbor yesterday, and she mentioned something about this jerk neighbor putting his house up for sale. So before I got my hopes up I did a bit of research and found out that not only did he put his house up for sale, he actually already sold it!!!!! I am so elated right now. We still have over a month until he has to leave, but I can deal with it! Thank you everyone so so so so much for your replies and for helping with the situation. I am still going to work on the barking issue, but now I can spend the time doing training instead of needing immediate results. And I don't have to be so stressed about it either. I can't wait until he is really gone!!!
> Again thank you so much everyone,you helped me so much.


Crossing my fingers and saying prayers that he moves soon!!! I hope you get amazing people next door!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Glad things worked out for you in the end. He'll get his though. Somehow some way he'll get his. Karma is a bitch


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

patk said:


> yippee!:clap2: wouldn't it be ironic if your barking dogs got to him?!


Lol that would be wouldn't it. Part of me feels like my dogs barking wasn't even really bugging him though, it kind of seems like he just does it because he can and for some reason it makes him feel good or happy when he makes others miserable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> YAY!!!!
> 
> Great timing, too - he'll be gone in tme for Thanksgiving! Hmmm, wonder what you'll be thankful for this year. LOL
> 
> Having gone through something similar,you have no idea how EXCITED and HAPPY I am for you right now!!


Lol that is a great point, we won't be here this Thanksgiving but I will be extremely thankful that he is gone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

As PoodleRick rightly points out karma is a bitch. I have generally found that toxic people like this suffer in the long run. Not that I wish anyone to suffer, but I have a feeling that this man will get his nastiness back in spades. Your thanksgiving will be awesome.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Caniche said:


> I was going to post before this good news came in, but I hadn't had time for a proper response.
> 
> I want you to know that I don't think you're a bad poodle mom at all. I deplore anti-barking collars - I don't even like invisible fence - but I think you did what was necessary to protect your dogs. As someone who lives next to an unbalance and violent neighbor, I completely appreciate your plight and don't judge you at all for resorting to that which you dislike.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind words. I really don't like them either, and it made me even more uncomfortable when I realized there are no anti bark collars made for dogs as small as mine. I was so worried about the amount of correction they would get being to much for them. I saw a friend use this brand on her 6 lbs Tpoo and he did fine so I figured that I would go with it also. 

I really hope we get a good neighbor too, I am starting to think that house is cursed or something, lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Well, aren't you a lucky soul. It is shameful that animal control couldn't see through the toxic crazy nonsense that this man rained onto you. It is disgusting what his dogs have done and what he has done to his dogs. If you have the spirit left to try to save other animals and people that will be under his awful sphere of influence after he moves, you should see what your state and local laws regarding dangerous dogs and animal abuse say about the things you know he has done (and will continue to do) and report his sorry butt.
> 
> You aren't a bad person because you did all that you could to protect yourself and your dogs from harm and harassment. Tools are there to be used when needed. You use the mildest correction that works. I think the collars are better than having had the surgery since hopefully you will take them off and throw them away when this guy leaves. If you had done the surgery his legacy would have been there for the rest of your dogs' lives.
> 
> We had awful neighbors with pit bulls. I won't go into details about them here since I've talked about them elsewhere (highlights include trying to dig into my yard, charging at me and Lily in the street and unceasing barking), but eventually they left. we did get a bunch of weirdos (renters) for a short stint, but they are gone now and the house in question has been gutted and totally renovated inside. They also just put up a nice privacy fence and did some good cosmetic work on the outside in addition to the fence, so we are hopeful for nice neighbors over there when they move in. I hope you have lovely new neighbors who adore your dogs.


IKR! Like seriously the fact that his dog cleared a 6 ft fence to kill my dog wasn't enough for them idk what would be. Not to mention the way he talked to them and the names he called them right in front of their face. He is a very manipulative man, and I think he like scared them or paid them off or something. I mean why else would they come after me someone who obeys all the laws and helps them out by fostering cats and kittens.
I really would love to help other people and other animals that might end up crossing his path in the future,I just don't know how to while remaining anonymous at the same time. It doesn't help that other family members won't let me do anything about it (they are afraid of what he might do if he ever found out). 
It is amazing what a privacy fence will do. We finally put up a wood fence the beginning if this year and the peace it gave us for little while was heaven! I wasn't afraid to go out in my backyard for the first time in 2 years. Thankfully we didn't have a problem with his dogs trying to dig into our yard. My aunts dogs did like to dig out, but they learned not to do that very quickly. 
I am really hoping for someone who has poodles to move in! But I am not going to get my hopes up on that one, lol. I can dream though right? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow, that is such great news! I too, was following this thread and had come to the conclusion that the best thing was for someone to move. Lucky you, that your neighbor who has decided to take a hike! Yahoo!!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> That's the best news EVER!!! Fantastic! I just hope someone can do something about his poor dogs. This guy is the lowest of the lows.
> 
> I'm just so happy for you though, that things are going to improve.
> 
> ...


I know, I feel so bad for his poor dogs, unfortunately I don't think there is any hope for them other than Euthanasia. They are kind if like the pits raised for the fighting rings, they can be taken from the people fighting them but have to be euthanized due to wanting to kill everything in sight. 

I couldn't get the video to come up on my phone so I will have to go get my computer and watch it, but the description sounded very interesting. I can't wait to see it, and try it out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> Glad things worked out for you in the end. He'll get his though. Somehow some way he'll get his. Karma is a bitch


Thank you! I really do hope he will get what's coming to him some day. I wish I could be there to enjoy it, but I will just have to settle with the idea that eventually one of his dogs will rip his throat out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Fantastic news! I'm so happy for you...

I always used to say 'The devil you know is better than the devil you don't', but it doesn't sound like you could get any worse neighbours... lol


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Thank you! I really do hope he will get what's coming to him some day. I wish I could be there to enjoy it, but *I will just have to settle with the idea that eventually one of his dogs will rip his throat out.*
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'd be satisfied with that.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I've been reading this thread, but haven't commented on it. I am so glad he is moving, but so wish his dogs could get some much needed help. I feel for you and I understand. Dealing with a mean crazy person the worst! I hope you can find out where he is moving and then he would have no ideal that it was you and you could report the S.O.B. 

I have thought so much about this and what would I do ... I would go crazy. I hope I never have to find out.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PoodleRick said:


> I'd be satisfied with that.


Me too!

I was asked whether I wanted to identify myself when I called the SPCA about the pits next door and I told them that I could not do so since whatever happened to the dogs, I still had to live near the people. I did not tell SPCA that they were right next door. Also they got more than one call about the dogs in the same week. Several friends in the neighborhood also made reports around the same time. Maybe you can organize something like this as a send off for this awful guy. An SPCA officer did visit the property and did make him improve the housing for the dogs. 

I hated these dogs, but also felt very sorry for them. They lived outside nearly all year round, which is not appropriate in my area for a short coated dog. They were out in cold and heat with little opportunity for relief from either. Both dogs were bitches and unspayed. There were a couple of litters of puppies. To the guy who owned them they were just a way to make money selling puppies. One of the dogs was killed by another neighbor when she charged at him and his family in his unfenced yard. He hit her in the head with a baseball bat. Police were called, but neighbor who killed her was deemed to have been defending himself. The other dog was actually rather sweet with people. I knew her name and would often find her on my lawn or near my gate. I wouldn't have trusted her to be safe around my dogs, but I actually always had very relaxed friendly interactions with her when I took her home (which I always had mixed feelings about doing). It is hard to take on these situations and people like your neighbor, but I do hope you will find a way to be able to do so. Any time I have called about anything like this, I have never been compelled to identify myself.

By the way the neighbor who killed the dog put up a privacy fence not long after that incident. Also the people renovating the "crazy house" have just put up a fence. We are living the good fences make good neighbors philosophy in my little corner of the world all around now! To prevent digging under a fence you can put chicken wire or hardware cloth bent in an "L" shape along the fence line with one side facing into the ground and one side just under the surface of the soil. Dig a trench for it and then bury it. Plant grass seed over it. When a digger hits the wire they will stop. We used this to great effect with the digging pits.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I've been in a similar position with my minpin (RIP). He wore a bark collar for most of his life. I didn't want to do debarking because I enjoyed his joyous barks when we played. I did NOT like being threatened with eviction, however, and at some point, since you can't reason with dogs, I had to resort to a bark collar. 

It saved us having to move, it taught him to settle, but I had to use it his entire life. It's a tradeoff until you are on your own farm with land between you and the neighbors (which we are now!). I kept his bark collar and use it for the other dogs I have here- when we go camping, for instance, I can't have them barking their heads off (I think my new mini might be a problem for that, wehaven't camped with him yet) or we are asked to leave. 

It's a tradeoff. The good news is they get to keep their home.

I dunno, I would feel very compelled to do some hidden camera footage for your neighbor, what a nightmare!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

I haven't been online for a few days, but what a dispicable person!! So happy for you he moved and you don't have to worry about that psyco anymore. How dreadful. You can go back to your life the way it was before him I hope.


----------



## Sherriach (Aug 19, 2013)

Not sure if you are still dealing with all this but how horrible. I used shock collars to keep one of my previous dogs in the yard (he was a master escape artist). I agree with the person who said after a period of time you may find that you don't even have to have batteries in; just having the collar on will be enough. I also wondered about your animal control system. I once had a grumpy neighbour that complained about my dogs barking (although he wasn't terrifying just hated dogs). Here, after a certain number of complaints, you get a citation and you can accept it and pay the fine or appear in court. I chose to appear in court. In court, I outlined the efforts I had made to control the dogs barking, pointed out that on at least one of the complaint dates the dogs were actually in the house, had two neighbours who agreed to appear and talk about the dogs and whether they were bothered. The judge determined that I was doing everything reasonably possible to control my dogs and that the other party was not credible. He tossed the case and my neighbour never complained again.


----------

